# Pipe Rest Group Buy



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

These economical Pipe Rests are great for home or on the road...I've taken them to herfs and handed them out to friends.

Vendors sell them for $1.50 and up. I've negotiated to purchase these for about $0.70 each. They're going to be available in lots of 6 or 12.

I still have to work out the exact costs for shipping from the vendor as well as packaging and shipping costs but the tentative prices are:

1 dozen for $10.00
1/2 dozen for $6.00

*If you're interested, let me know how many you want.* I'll post more details as soon as everything gets figured out and ...if there is enough interest. I will guarantee that you will get these for my exact cost!










_~Photos by tzaddi._(He's the man!)

p

.


----------



## dls (Aug 3, 2007)

I'll take 6 :tu


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

I'd probably go for a dozen of these, thanks for organizing this Blake!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

put me down for 1/2 doz.




Thanks Blake!!



Shawn


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

No...you're the man!

I'll take a dozen.

1. dls - 6
2. Sancho - 12
3. ssutton219 - 6
4. tzaddi - 12


Thanks. :tu


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm in for 6!

1. dls - 6
2. Sancho - 12
3. ssutton219 - 6
4. tzaddi - 12
5. Nabinger16- 6


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

1/2 Dozen Please.

:tu


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm in for 12!! Thanks!

1. dls - 6
2. Sancho - 12
3. ssutton219 - 6
4. tzaddi - 12
5. Nabinger16- 6
6. smokeyscotch - 6
7. hollywood - 12


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

I'm in for 6!! Thanks!

1. dls - 6
2. Sancho - 12
3. ssutton219 - 6
4. tzaddi - 12
5. Nabinger16- 6
6. smokeyscotch - 6
7. hollywood - 12
8. cquon - 6


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Im in for 12

1. dls - 6
2. Sancho - 12
3. ssutton219 - 6
4. tzaddi - 12
5. Nabinger16- 6
6. smokeyscotch - 6
7. hollywood - 12
8. cquon - 6
9. rehbas21-12


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

I am in for six also

1. dls - 6
2. Sancho - 12
3. ssutton219 - 6
4. tzaddi - 12
5. Nabinger16- 6
6. smokeyscotch - 6
7. hollywood - 12
8. cquon - 6
9. rehbas21-6
10. Oilman - 6


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I'll take 6 also. Thanks!


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

I cant see the pics, although I would probably be interested.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Nutiket_32 said:


> I cant see the pics, although I would probably be interested.





> *Alert:* This album is temporarily unavailable. We are aware of the issue and are working hard to resolve it. Thank you for your patience!


I am guessing I want some too but will have to wait for pics to be back up.


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Same boat, I'd like to see them, but I'm sure once I do that I'll buy 6 :tu


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

I know Dave will fix it when he returns but in the mean time try these.


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

I'm in for a dozen as well :tu


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

I will take a dozen.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Dam, I just paid $4.50 for one of these in a b&m.

Put me down for a dozen :tu


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll take a dozen.


----------



## ultramag (Aug 23, 2007)

I am in for 12 as well. p

1. dls - 6
2. Sancho - 12
3. ssutton219 - 6
4. tzaddi - 12
5. Nabinger16- 6
6. smokeyscotch - 6
7. hollywood - 12
8. cquon - 6
9. rehbas21-6
10. Oilman - 6
11. uncballzer - 6
12. Seanohue - 12
13. Sawyer - 12
14. n3uka - 12
15. jkorp - 12
16. ultramag - 12


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I will take a dozen also, thanks for the groundwork.

1. dls - 6
2. Sancho - 12
3. ssutton219 - 6
4. tzaddi - 12
5. Nabinger16- 6
6. smokeyscotch - 6
7. hollywood - 12
8. cquon - 6
9. rehbas21-6
10. Oilman - 6
11. uncballzer - 6
12. Seanohue - 12
13. Sawyer - 12
14. n3uka - 12
15. jkorp - 12
16. ultramag - 12
17. replicant_argent - 12


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks for running the split! I'll take 12...

1. dls - 6
2. Sancho - 12
3. ssutton219 - 6
4. tzaddi - 12
5. Nabinger16- 6
6. smokeyscotch - 6
7. hollywood - 12
8. cquon - 6
9. rehbas21-6
10. Oilman - 6
11. uncballzer - 6
12. Seanohue - 12
13. Sawyer - 12
14. n3uka - 12
15. jkorp - 12
16. ultramag - 12
17. replicant_argent - 12
18. jgros001 - 12


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

This is a beautiful thing...thanks for getting this going. I'll take 36

1. dls - 6
2. Sancho - 12
3. ssutton219 - 6
4. tzaddi - 12
5. Nabinger16- 6
6. smokeyscotch - 6
7. hollywood - 12
8. cquon - 6
9. rehbas21-6
10. Oilman - 6
11. uncballzer - 6
12. Seanohue - 12
13. Sawyer - 12
14. n3uka - 12
15. jkorp - 12
16. ultramag - 12
17. replicant_argent - 12
18. jgros001 - 12
19. monsoon - 36


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks Richard for supplying the pictures again. It seems that my photobucket is not working.

Just to clarify...You can't really tell from the pictures that these are plastic, folding pipe rests.

My goal is to purchase 25 doz.

Current numbers:

1. dls - 6
2. Sancho - 12
3. ssutton219 - 6
4. tzaddi - 12
5. Nabinger16- 6
6. smokeyscotch - 6
7. hollywood - 12
8. cquon - 6
9. rehbas21-6
10. Oilman - 6
11. uncballzer - 6
12. Seanohue - 12
13. Sawyer - 12
14. n3uka - 12
15. jkorp - 12
16. ultramag - 12
17. replicant_argent - 12
18. jgros001 - 12
19. monsoon - 36

Total: 17 doz.


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm in for 6.

1. dls - 6
2. Sancho - 12
3. ssutton219 - 6
4. tzaddi - 12
5. Nabinger16- 6
6. smokeyscotch - 6
7. hollywood - 12
8. cquon - 6
9. rehbas21-6
10. Oilman - 6
11. uncballzer - 6
12. Seanohue - 12
13. Sawyer - 12
14. n3uka - 12
15. jkorp - 12
16. ultramag - 12
17. replicant_argent - 12
18. jgros001 - 12
19. monsoon - 36 
20. Illinoishoosier - 6


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

I'm in for a cool dozen. Don't have a dozen pipes yet, but knowing how everything goes... it's only a matter of time!

:r

1. dls - 6
2. Sancho - 12
3. ssutton219 - 6
4. tzaddi - 12
5. Nabinger16- 6
6. smokeyscotch - 6
7. hollywood - 12
8. cquon - 6
9. rehbas21-6
10. Oilman - 6
11. uncballzer - 6
12. Seanohue - 12
13. Sawyer - 12
14. n3uka - 12
15. jkorp - 12
16. ultramag - 12
17. replicant_argent - 12
18. jgros001 - 12
19. monsoon - 36 
20. Illinoishoosier - 6
21. jquirit - 12


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

For ten bucks, might as well go for a dozen

1. dls - 6
2. Sancho - 12
3. ssutton219 - 6
4. tzaddi - 12
5. Nabinger16- 6
6. smokeyscotch - 6
7. hollywood - 12
8. cquon - 6
9. rehbas21-6
10. Oilman - 6
11. uncballzer - 6
12. Seanohue - 12
13. Sawyer - 12
14. n3uka - 12
15. jkorp - 12
16. ultramag - 12
17. replicant_argent - 12
18. jgros001 - 12
19. monsoon - 36
20. Illinoishoosier - 6
21. jquirit - 12
22. Nutiket_32 - 12


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

jquirit said:


> I'm in for a cool dozen. Don't have a dozen pipes yet, but knowing how everything goes... it's only a matter of time!
> 
> :r


:tpd:

I'm down for a dozen.

1. dls - 6
2. Sancho - 12
3. ssutton219 - 6
4. tzaddi - 12
5. Nabinger16- 6
6. smokeyscotch - 6
7. hollywood - 12
8. cquon - 6
9. rehbas21-6
10. Oilman - 6
11. uncballzer - 6
12. Seanohue - 12
13. Sawyer - 12
14. n3uka - 12
15. jkorp - 12
16. ultramag - 12
17. replicant_argent - 12
18. jgros001 - 12
19. monsoon - 36
20. Illinoishoosier - 6
21. jquirit - 12
22. Nutiket_32 - 12
23. aliefj96 - 12


----------



## Buckeye Jack (Oct 10, 2005)

1 dozen please! :tu

1. dls - 6
2. Sancho - 12
3. ssutton219 - 6
4. tzaddi - 12
5. Nabinger16- 6
6. smokeyscotch - 6
7. hollywood - 12
8. cquon - 6
9. rehbas21-6
10. Oilman - 6
11. uncballzer - 6
12. Seanohue - 12
13. Sawyer - 12
14. n3uka - 12
15. jkorp - 12
16. ultramag - 12
17. replicant_argent - 12
18. jgros001 - 12
19. monsoon - 36
20. Illinoishoosier - 6
21. jquirit - 12
22. Nutiket_32 - 12
23. aliefj96 - 12
24. Buckeye Jack - 12


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

1. dls - 6
2. Sancho - 12
3. ssutton219 - 6
4. tzaddi - 12
5. Nabinger16- 6
6. smokeyscotch - 6
7. hollywood - 12
8. cquon - 6
9. rehbas21-6
10. Oilman - 6
11. uncballzer - 6
12. Seanohue - 12
13. Sawyer - 12
14. n3uka - 12
15. jkorp - 12
16. ultramag - 12
17. replicant_argent - 12
18. jgros001 - 12
19. monsoon - 36
20. Illinoishoosier - 6
21. jquirit - 12
22. Nutiket_32 - 12
23. aliefj96 - 12
24. Buckeye Jack - 12
25. JPH - 12


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I'll take 6


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

I'll take a dozen.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Update:

1. dls - 6
2. Sancho - 12
3. ssutton219 - 6
4. tzaddi - 12
5. Nabinger16- 6
6. smokeyscotch - 6
7. hollywood - 12
8. cquon - 6
9. rehbas21-6
10. Oilman - 6
11. uncballzer - 6
12. Seanohue - 12
13. Sawyer - 12
14. n3uka - 12
15. jkorp - 12
16. ultramag - 12
17. replicant_argent - 12
18. jgros001 - 12
19. monsoon - 36
20. Illinoishoosier - 6
21. jquirit - 12
22. Nutiket_32 - 12
23. aliefj96 - 12
24. Buckeye Jack - 12
25. JPH - 12
26. Bruce - 6
27. bonggoy - 12

I'll keep this open for a bit longer. We'll do cash, check, or money order like the bag buys, and I'll pm you my addy when this closes.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Sounds good. I'd like six, please.

1. dls - 6
2. Sancho - 12
3. ssutton219 - 6
4. tzaddi - 12
5. Nabinger16- 6
6. smokeyscotch - 6
7. hollywood - 12
8. cquon - 6
9. rehbas21-6
10. Oilman - 6
11. uncballzer - 6
12. Seanohue - 12
13. Sawyer - 12
14. n3uka - 12
15. jkorp - 12
16. ultramag - 12
17. replicant_argent - 12
18. jgros001 - 12
19. monsoon - 36
20. Illinoishoosier - 6
21. jquirit - 12
22. Nutiket_32 - 12
23. aliefj96 - 12
24. Buckeye Jack - 12
25. JPH - 12
26. Bruce - 6
27. bonggoy - 12
28. croatan - 6


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks good, I'm in for 12



1. dls - 6
2. Sancho - 12
3. ssutton219 - 6
4. tzaddi - 12
5. Nabinger16- 6
6. smokeyscotch - 6
7. hollywood - 12
8. cquon - 6
9. rehbas21-6
10. Oilman - 6
11. uncballzer - 6
12. Seanohue - 12
13. Sawyer - 12
14. n3uka - 12
15. jkorp - 12
16. ultramag - 12
17. replicant_argent - 12
18. jgros001 - 12
19. monsoon - 36
20. Illinoishoosier - 6
21. jquirit - 12
22. Nutiket_32 - 12
23. aliefj96 - 12
24. Buckeye Jack - 12
25. JPH - 12
26. Bruce - 6
27. bonggoy - 12
28. croatan - 6
29. Savvy - 12


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

I'm changing my order ... :tu

1. dls - 6
2. Sancho - 12
3. ssutton219 - 6
4. tzaddi - 12
5. Nabinger16- 6
6. smokeyscotch - 6
7. hollywood - 12
8. cquon - 6
9. rehbas21-6
10. Oilman - 6
11. uncballzer - 6
12. Seanohue - 12
13. Sawyer - 12
14. n3uka - 12
15. jkorp - 12
16. ultramag - 12
17. replicant_argent - 12
18. jgros001 - 12
19. monsoon - 48
20. Illinoishoosier - 6
21. jquirit - 12
22. Nutiket_32 - 12
23. aliefj96 - 12
24. Buckeye Jack - 12
25. JPH - 12
26. Bruce - 6
27. bonggoy - 12
28. croatan - 6
29. Savvy - 12


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I going to close this down at 30 doz.

*4 1/2 dozen left to go!*


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

26 1/2 doz. if my "Gorilla Math" is correct. 

3 1/2 dozen left to go!

The Pipe Rests have been ordered, so I'll start sending out pms with the cost and my address for sending payment.

p


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

I'll take a dozen - it is only $10!


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

12 for me too. I guess that leaves 1.5 dozen still available.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

I'll take 12.


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

SUOrangeGuy said:


> 12 for me too. I guess that leaves 1.5 dozen still available.


I changed my order to a dozen so I guess that leaves one dozen


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Looks like one more order and this is done!

As mentioned in my pm, *please send me your addresses as soon as posible*. This makes things a whole lot easier when the money starts coming in.

BTW, I'm surprised Evan didn't jump in on this. Maybe if I promise to "alphabetize" the final buyer list... he'll bite. :r


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

I haven't caught the pipe bug yet, but WOW, 360 (almost) sold in 24 hours! Great job organizing Dave! Sorry for the interjection


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*This Group Buy is done!*

aliefj96 - 12
bonggoy - 12
Buckeye Jack - 12
Bruce - 6
croatan - 6
dls - 6
cquon - 6
monsoon - 48
hollywood - 12
Illinoishoosier - 6
jgros001 - 12
jkorp - 12
JPH - 12
jquirit - 12
Montecristo#2 - 12
n3uka - 12
Nabinger16- 6
Nutiket_32 - 12
Oilman - 6
rehbas21-12
replicant_argent - 12
Sancho - 12
Savvy - 12
Sawyer - 12
Seanohue - 12
smokeyscotch - 6
ssutton219 - 6
SUOrangeGuy - 12
tedski - 12
tzaddi - 12
ultramag - 12
uncballzer - 6

*30 dozen *

Now I hope you guys hold up your end cause if not...I'm stuck with a heck of alot of Pipe Rests. 

p

.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Yo, you said to send you "X" amount..... but that wasn't including shipping... would you rather us wait until you figure that part out?


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

JPH said:


> Yo, you said to send you "X" amount..... but that wasn't including shipping... would you rather us wait until you figure that part out?


The prices I gave in the pms does include shipping, because I think I'll be ok when I start mailing them out.



Blake Lockhart said:


> I still have to work out the exact costs for shipping from the vendor as well as packaging and shipping costs but the tentative prices are:
> 
> 1 dozen for $10.00
> 1/2 dozen for $6.00
> .


----------



## aeroswat (Jul 28, 2004)

can't believe I missed this, if anybody backs out let me know


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> The prices I gave in the pms does include shipping, because I think I'll be ok when I start mailing them out.


Cool.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Blake Lockhart said:


> BTW, I'm surprised Evan didn't jump in on this. Maybe if I promise to "alphabetize" the final buyer list... he'll bite. :r


I haven't seen Evan post since you made this list. I guess he just misses out. Maybe you should put him down for a 1/2 dozen just in case.


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Payment sent. Thanks!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

The Pipe Rests came in today. As you can see they aren't quite as "elegant", if you will, as the ones I asked Richard to photograph for me...yet they are still practical and serve the purpose of their intent.

Just thought I should mention this before I started shipping them out.



















*Update*

*Orders*

aliefj96 - 12
bonggoy - 12
Buckeye Jack - 12
croatan - 6
dls - 6
cquon - 6
hollywood - 12
Illinoishoosier - 6
JPH - 12
jquirit - 12
Montecristo#2 - 12
n3uka - 12
Nabinger16- 6
Nutiket_32 - 12
Oilman - 6
rehbas21-12
replicant_argent - 12
Sancho - 12
Savvy - 12
Sawyer - 12
Seanohue - 12
smokeyscotch - 6
ssutton219 - 6
SUOrangeGuy - 12
tedski - 12
tzaddi - 12
ultramag - 12
uncballzer - 6

*Payment Received*

Bruce - 6
uncballzer - 6
monsoon - 48
jkorp - 12
jgros001 - 12

p

.


----------



## paperairplane (Nov 8, 2007)

I would jump in for 6 if anyone decides to bail out. PM me.... for that matter, if you are in for more than you need I'll pay an extra buck or two for the addtl shiping to 26301


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

aeroswat said:


> can't believe I missed this, if anybody backs out let me know





paperairplane said:


> I would jump in for 6 if anyone decides to bail out.


I'll let you know if anyone bails out or if anymore become available.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Update*

*Shipped*...went out Wednesday

aliefj96 - 12
Bruce - 6
uncballzer - 6
monsoon - 48
jkorp - 12
jgros001 - 12

*Payment Received*...will ship on Saturday

ultramag - 12
Savvy - 12
SUOrangeGuy - 12
n3uka - 12
Nutiket_32 - 12

*Orders:*

bonggoy - 12
Buckeye Jack - 12
croatan - 6
dls - 6
cquon - 6
hollywood - 12
Illinoishoosier - 6
JPH - 12
jquirit - 12
Montecristo#2 - 12
Nabinger16- 6
Oilman - 6
rehbas21-12
replicant_argent - 12
Sancho - 12
Savvy - 12
Sawyer - 12
Seanohue - 12
smokeyscotch - 6
ssutton219 - 6
tedski - 12
tzaddi - 12
uncballzer - 6


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

Dave, I got the package today :tu. I like them a lot. Thanks for all you do buddy.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

thanks Dave :tu


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

Got mine today. Forgot all about it, I thought it was my cigars coming from the PIF :ss


----------



## Syekick (Jun 5, 2007)

Damn, do it again! I want a doz cuz


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Saturday Update*

*Payment received and Shipped*

ultramag - 12
Savvy - 12
SUOrangeGuy - 12
n3uka - 12
Nutiket_32 - 12
tzaddi - 12
ssutton219 - 6
JPH - 12
aliefj96 - 12
Bruce - 6
monsoon - 48
Sancho - 12
Buckeye Jack - 12
Nabinger16- 12
Montecristo#2 - 12

*Delivered*

jkorp - 12
uncballzer - 6
jgros001 - 12


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

Haven't forgot.... well, until today...  Will zap a check out to you in the next day or two so you aren't holding the bag for too long.


----------



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

:cDang, I just saw this today. Any possibility of doing this again?


----------



## Darth Smoker (Dec 22, 2007)

nimravus01 said:


> :cDang, I just saw this today. Any possibility of doing this again?


Yeah, what he said :tu


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

I'm glad to see you guys enjoy the Group Buys that I run. It's my pleasure to do this and I may do another one of these. Just give me a few more weeks to get this one done.

I will tell you that the price (on the doz.) will go up a bit, cause the shipping and packing was a bit higher than I expected... plus I won't get the discount I originally got because I probably won't be ordering as many.

I'll keep a list of who wants these and let you know when I get the next one going.

*Group Buy II*
1.aeroswat
2.paper airplane
3.Syekick
4.nimravis01
5.Darth Smoker

p


----------



## nimravus01 (Aug 15, 2007)

Thanks Blake, that'd be swell


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Got mine Friday. Thanks brother !!!!!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Just got to work and found the envelope with your check still sitting in my outbox, buried under some other stuff. I really thought it went out last week. Sorry. :hn

It'll go out today


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Sorry, I have been busy and completely forgot about this. I will get payment out today.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

got mine today


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

got mine...thank you!


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

got mine today. thanks!


----------



## ssutton219 (Apr 17, 2007)

Got mine as well today!! Thanks again Blake!!!!




Shawn


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Just got mine.... Thanks man.


----------



## Nabinger16 (Aug 24, 2007)

Received mine in the mail this morning! Thanks Brother!


----------



## Savvy (Jun 23, 2007)

Got mine in today. Thanks for running this smoothly. They work great :tu


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Savvy said:


> Got mine in today. Thanks for running this smoothly. They work great :tu


:tpd:


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Today's Update*

*Ordered:*

bonggoy - 12
croatan - 6
cquon - 6
hollywood - 12
Illinoishoosier - 6
jquirit - 12
Oilman - 6
replicant_argent - 12
Sawyer - 12
smokeyscotch - 6

*Shipped:*

rehbas21-12
tedski - 12
dls - 6
Seanohue - 12
ultramag - 12
SUOrangeGuy - 12
tzaddi - 12
Sancho - 12
Buckeye Jack - 12
Montecristo#2 - 12

*Delivered:*

n3uka - 12
Nabinger16- 12
Savvy - 12
JPH
ssutton219 - 6
aliefj96 - 12
Nutiket_32 - 12
Bruce - 6
monsoon - 48
jkorp - 12
uncballzer - 6
jgros001 - 12

p


----------



## SUOrangeGuy (Feb 22, 2006)

Mine were waiting for me yesterday. Good stuff!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Mine arrived yesterday and some of my pipes couldn't wait to try them on. They had a party. 
​


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Now ..."That's what I'm talkin' about"! * :tu

Nice looking layout and... you are WELCOME...my friend!


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

Package arrived today. :tu

Thanks again for another successful group buy. 

So what's next?


----------



## Sancho (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks Dave, got mine in today! :tu


----------



## hyper_dermic (Dec 17, 2006)

oops im totally late on this, if there are any extras to buy i will take em..
anyone wanna sell me a few? anyone wanna sell me one? 

-hyp


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

*Saturday's Update*

*Went out today:*

croatan - 6
Sawyer - 12
jquirit - 12
cquon - 6
Illinoishoosier - 6
smokeyscotch - 6

*Shipped*

rehbas21-12
tedski - 12
dls - 6
Seanohue - 12
ultramag - 12
Buckeye Jack - 12


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Crap........... I'm always a day late. Hey Dave (the group buy king) if you do this one again could you put me on the list, please..You do an outstanding job!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Actually, I've got a waiting list started... and you're on it! :tu

*Waiting List*

aeroswat
paper airplane
Syekick
nimravis01
Darth Smoker
hyper dermic
Dzrtrat

I'll let you know as soon as I get it going!

p


----------



## rehbas21 (Aug 8, 2007)

Got mine in today, thanks for putting this together.


----------



## icculus1946 (Apr 24, 2006)

I would like to get on the waiting list as well, if I could.


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Received my package today. Many thanks for your efforts on this GB! :tu


----------



## kg6smx (Aug 21, 2007)

Blake Lockhart said:


> I'm glad to see you guys enjoy the Group Buys that I run. It's my pleasure to do this and I may do another one of these. Just give me a few more weeks to get this one done.
> 
> I will tell you that the price (on the doz.) will go up a bit, cause the shipping and packing was a bit higher than I expected... plus I won't get the discount I originally got because I probably won't be ordering as many.
> 
> ...


I'll go for a dozen in round 2


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Bump 

I shipped a load of these a few days ago...let me know when they arrive.


Also, I'd like to get any outstanding payments sent by the end of the week so I can close this one out. Thanks, 

p


----------



## smokeyscotch (Apr 26, 2007)

Got mine today. They are great. Thanks for putting together this GB.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Received mine yesterday. Thanks for organizing this. p


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Received mine as well yesterday. Thank you very much!


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

Mine arrived today.:tu


----------

